# GPU getting downclocked?



## Upgrayedd (May 31, 2017)

I crunch/fold same time. 4790k stock. GTX 970 1442MHz.
During folding my GPU will go from 1442MHz to 1164MHz but the load is the same. 
Why is my GPU downclocking? All my OC settings are BIOS modded so I only use afterburner for a fan profile.
The temps are better when downclocked but it seems to be noticeably slower at folding.
Anyone know why FAH is downclocking a GPU?


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2017)

Best to post your questions over on the Team thread rather than starting a new thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

Or at the F@H tech assistance thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-h-tech-assistance-thread.98921/

There's usually a fellow Team member online willing to help that will see your post over there (ex. @mstenholm or @thebluebumblebee)


----------

